

John La Grou plugs smart power outlets - nebula
http://www.ted.com/talks/john_la_grou_plugs_smart_power_outlets_1.html

======
noonespecial
Hmm. They applied for 414 patents to stick an rfid reader on an X10 plug? No
small wonder there's such a backlog at the patent office these days.

